# [INFO] Squid 3.2.2 is out

## tnt

3.2.1:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=431554

all comments on features and usage experience are welcome...

----------

## tnt

3.2.2 is out:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=437498

----------

## tnt

unfortunately, even with squid 3.2.3 I have problems:

it seems that squid 3.2.x has some kind of memory leak.

after switching to 3.2.x, my squid memory usage graphs went crazy:

http://www.imagebam.com/image/10f580222909840

and system topped application memory usage and started heavy swapping.

for the time being, I will have to revert to squid 3.1.x...  :Sad: 

----------

